# Tandem Restoration advice.



## Bash (3 Feb 2015)

Greetings, I am an avid MTB rider however last year I bought a steel framed Sun Solo to save riding my expensive bike to work and back around liverpool and leaving it outside of shops. I instantly fell in love with the 30 quid steel framed old rust bucket and love it more than my 3.5k Mtb. Next up was to buy a matching framed Sun solo for the missus and we hit L'eroica last year and loved every minute. I've bought, 'done up' and given away/flogged 6 old road bikes now with a dizzy gross profit of £17. 

However, what brings me to this forum is I have recently purchased a Tandem frame for a massive 99p and only after buying it realised I know absoultely nothing about Tandems, parts for Tandems or riding them. I really want to try and put original parts back on the bike however know nothing about cost, sourcing or fitting parts. All previous projects have involved only hot soapy water, GT85 and a bit of new bar tape - no mechanical work at all. My first dilema is the paint work. Do I keep it original and rusty or re-spray it (professionally) and give it a new lease of life? 

I believe ive landed a Triumph 1939 Tandem.

Any advice muchly appreciated. 

Phill


----------



## shadow master (3 Feb 2015)

Don't be in too much of a rush to paint it,most tandems from that era and much later for that matter have been restored or molested as I prefer to call it,untouched examples are certainly more desirable.


----------



## Bash (3 Feb 2015)

Haha that's what I thought, to be honest I'm not sure if it's already 'molestered.' The paint looks very amateur done however there's gold edging which I can't see a molester going to the trouble to do. Not sure if the picture shows it well. I shall try and take others.


----------



## shadow master (3 Feb 2015)

Bash said:


> Haha that's what I thought, to be honest I'm not sure if it's already 'molestered.' The paint looks very amateur done however there's gold edging which I can't see a molester going to the trouble to do. Not sure if the picture shows it well. I shall try and take others.


Pics look pretty good! I've certainly seen that gold trim line on older stuff before,one things for sure your going to have your work cut out getting bits for it!


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (3 Feb 2015)

Hi Bash. You could perhaps benefit from chatting with Gerry or Nathan at C&G Finishes,Smithdown Road,Wavertree,Liverpool. They are still Stove Enamelling cycle frames and have recently had a mini run on tandem frame-sets.
They have just done two frames for me - a Benotto and a Steve Goff. The Steve Goff is ready to rebuild and will be posted on the site in the next couple of days

The before and after Benotto is here :-
My latest acquisition - an as-yet unknown 52cm (20.5")model - Benotto.


----------



## Bash (3 Feb 2015)

This is my concern. I was hoping to get it ready in time for L'eroica this year but I might have to take advantage of the 'jumbles' if they are like last years.


----------



## Bash (3 Feb 2015)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Bash. You could perhaps benefit from chatting with Gerry or Nathan at C&G Finishes,Smithdown Road,Wavertree,Liverpool.
> 
> 
> Ooooh, local assistance, I'll give them a try, thanks.


----------



## Alex H (4 Feb 2015)

Bash said:


> Greetings, I am an avid MTB rider however last year I bought a steel framed Sun Solo to save riding my expensive bike to work and back around liverpool and leaving it outside of shops. I instantly fell in love with the 30 quid steel framed old rust bucket and love it more than my 3.5k Mtb. Next up was to buy a matching framed Sun solo for the missus and we hit L'eroica last year and loved every minute. I've bought, 'done up' and given away/flogged 6 old road bikes now with a dizzy gross profit of £17.
> 
> However, what brings me to this forum is I have recently purchased a Tandem frame for a massive 99p and only after buying it realised I know absoultely nothing about Tandems, parts for Tandems or riding them. I really want to try and put original parts back on the bike however know nothing about cost, sourcing or fitting parts. All previous projects have involved only hot soapy water, GT85 and a bit of new bar tape - no mechanical work at all. My first dilema is the paint work. Do I keep it original and rusty or re-spray it (professionally) and give it a new lease of life?
> 
> ...




Ask here http://www.tandem-club.org.uk/files/index.html

Lots of very knowledgeable people even on the 'old' stuff

you don't have to join to participate in the discussions


----------



## Alex H (4 Feb 2015)

Bash said:


> Greetings, I am an avid MTB rider however last year I bought a steel framed Sun Solo to save riding my expensive bike to work and back around liverpool and leaving it outside of shops. I instantly fell in love with the 30 quid steel framed old rust bucket and love it more than my 3.5k Mtb. Next up was to buy a matching framed Sun solo for the missus and we hit L'eroica last year and loved every minute. I've bought, 'done up' and given away/flogged 6 old road bikes now with a dizzy gross profit of £17.
> 
> However, what brings me to this forum is I have recently purchased a Tandem frame for a massive 99p and only after buying it realised I know absoultely nothing about Tandems, parts for Tandems or riding them. I really want to try and put original parts back on the bike however know nothing about cost, sourcing or fitting parts. All previous projects have involved only hot soapy water, GT85 and a bit of new bar tape - no mechanical work at all. My first dilema is the paint work. Do I keep it original and rusty or re-spray it (professionally) and give it a new lease of life?
> 
> ...




Ask here http://www.tandem-club.org.uk/files/index.html

Lots of very knowledgeable people even on the 'old' stuff

you don't have to join to participate


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Feb 2015)

When it comes to whether you should restore it to new it is your bike and your money. You will find you get a 50/50 vote if you ask us.


----------



## Ian H (7 Feb 2015)

Tandem Club can supply Brampton headset spares and advise you about the bottom brackets, because they're unlikely to be standard (unless they have been modified). Gears and brakes will be an interesting exploration. It looks designed for something like a Cyclo 4 speed derailleur.


----------

